# Queretaro Language School



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any personal experience with or knowledge of the Queretaro Language School? Also, how is Queretaro in regards to safety (you know, cartel crime,etc.). I have read that Queretaro is touted and Mexico's safest city. Does that still stand?
"TIA" (Thanks In Advance)
YV


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't have anything specific on the Queretaro language school but we live about 45 min from Queretaro and go there about every other week.
It is large but a great place. Has a really quaint historic center, great shopping, terrific museums and probably the best restaurants in the area, including San Miguel.
When I want to peruse Queretaro, I look at de-paseo Queretaro as a lot of info.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Hola YaVengo,
I do know about the Querétaro Language School, but of course my opinion would be a little bias since my wife and I run it. If you have any specific questions, please do not hesitate to contact us. 
As far as I know there are only 2 former students of ours on this forum (and I do not know how active they are). If you would like, we do have a testimonial section on our website that you can use to contact of our former students directly to ask them any questions you may have.

I hope this helps.
-------
*Ray*


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Queretaro Lang Schools*

Thanks, Ray. 
I will check out your school and contact you if I have any questions.
YV


----------

